# Mystery illness. Please read and suggest?!



## Bexszoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone I was wondering if you could help me?
I bought Ned from a pet shop about 3 weeks ago. He's always seemed timid and quite slow in movement but two days ago things got really bad. I found him laid in his food bowl and to be honest I thought he was dead. A few days ago I had to take him to the vets to have his first if three injections for a mite infection. All he does now is lay in his hay, covered up. I don't know if he's eating even though I keep putting food near him. His spine seems bent round, his back legs have neurological response but he doesn't want to use them or bear weight on them. I'm holding his face over his water dish so he's getting a bit of water. I don't think he's having much quality of life to be honest and when he has his second mite injection appointment I think I may have to have him put to sleep. As horrible as it sounds I've been hopin he will pass naturally but he doesn't seem to be ill in himself. It's a really horrible time at the minute but I just want to know what's wrong and what the best course of action is. His eyes are clear, his coat isn't ruffled and he doesn't seem to have the runs. I've tried researching the problem but the only thing that sounds nearly right is a fall but he's never had anything really to climb on because its not in his nature to want to climb about. Plus, he's been very subdued since I got him and "not quite right" with a thin spine so a fall doesn't seem right to be honest. 
Please, if anyone has any thoughts please let me know.

Bex


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

An injection? A mite injection? This sounds like the culprit to me. Mice are such frail creatures and poking needles into them isn't desirable. Mites are easily treated with a spot on or spray, much less invasive and plenty effective, and antibiotics are easily administered via food or dropper. It sounds to me like the injection may have hit a nerve or muscle or something like that. My advice is do not give the mouse any more injections. If he has a mite problem then get some spot on or if it's an infection get some antibiotics.

Keep feeding and helping with water but he sounds very frail sadly. I hope he improves


----------



## Bexszoo (Jul 23, 2013)

Sadly Ned passed away yesterday. I took him to the vets for what should have been his second mite injection and, after much discussion and a second opinion from a more experienced vet, I decided it would be best to have him put to sleep. 
The possibility of his condition having been caused by the injection was raised at the consultation and I was told that the drug used can have neurological implications but, had this been the culprit, the effects would have been more or less instant so this was ruled out. 
Neds untimely death and the reasons for it will forever remain a mystery because I didn't deem it necessary to request a p.m because he was never housed with other mice so, had it been a contagious disease, none of my other fur babies would have been affected. My vet suggested that it was likely to have been a brain tumour or an infection of the nervous system that had been present from birth. 
Good mouse ownership comes with experience so I'm trying to see Neds short life as a learning curve. I miss him terribly and still can't help thinking how unfair nature can be sometimes but at least I know he's now at peace and free of pain. He is buried in a beautiful riverside spot over looking the River Witham with dragonflies dancing over the water. 
Thank you to everyone that read my post and tried to pick their brains for an answer for me. 
I guess in life there isn't always answers. 
Thanx again

Bex


----------



## athenasmom (Sep 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! My 2 males also died from inexperienced vets, gave them shots for ? mite infection, Phoenix scratched his ear off, rushed him back in for another injection, plus oral meds and saddly he passed in my hands at maybe 5 months of age. Pegasus, had 2 bouts of it, & sad to say, he passed at about one yr old, 2 different vets, 2 different treatments and diagnosis and he just succumbed which was heartbreaking. I now have Athena, a female, I purchased from another pet store, absolutely beautiful girl, however, she is now 9 months old and I noticed her hunching 4 days ago, with possible bloat. I tried Karo syrup/water,and she cleared up nice, then 4 days later (last night) she started to show slight signs towards bloat again. She has very little desire to be handled or come out of her house..or eat. She is the most playful, alert and curious little mouse I ever had and it's just breaking my heart to see this once again. I called 7 different vets, none of which handles her breed, I am at a complete loss. I called Petco who suggested I call the vet bc without seeing her, they can't naturally make a proper diagnosis. My background is in the medical field and have had animals all my life, so I am at a complete loss. Again, I am so sorry for your loss. My advice to you in the future, is to pay very close attention to any subtle changes in their habits, and first, research your vets that they absolutely know how to handle not only exotic pets, but fancy mice in particular. The vet I initially went to said he did, and it turned out, he only had experience in medical school, Phoenix was his first fancy white mouse patient!!!!! I don't appreciate any vet's attitude that "it's just a mouse", being in the medical field for over 20 yrs, compassion CAN make a difference. Mice have a delicate system and short life to begin with. Maybe, if you are up to it in the future, quite possibly go with a heartier breed? I am in still search of anyone who could help me with my issues, I've been on the phone all day! And after spending $1000 on my 2 males who ultimately died anyway, I am a bit angered at their lack of judgement and too quick to charge a huge fee. Rodent dermatitis is basically untreatable in later stages and if the disease doesn't kill the poor thing, the treatment will. Again, I am so sorry for your loss. I now use paper bedding, a stricter diet, I reach out to the "mouse community" and read everything I can about them.
Sincerely, Athena's Mom


----------

